# Uber App sending pings for X and comfort when I have those turned off



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Just did an update (IOS), now I am getting pings for rides that I have turned off. I also noticed that I can't select/deselect rides until I go online now.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

I have a similarish issue only i can't even see uberx at all to turn it off, its on by default, grrr


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Slide the toggle on off screen to the right or left and let me know what happens. They hide the X on the far right with I Phone


----------



## Adam2020 (Sep 18, 2020)

I received notification say that I’m not longer eligible to deliver,after I called customer support said that I did something,,but I’m sure i made just 2 deliveries with no issues that time .is that scam
Or what.could you please tell me what happened exactly


----------

